# Should I restore or Just Clean



## RockinR (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought my first bike today and have researched it.  1962 Mark IV Jaguar.  It was hanging in the ceiling of a building and is in pretty good shape, but I don't know if I should clean, paint, restore it or what is best.  One of the first antiques I ever bought was brass and I polished it up then researched it.  The worst thing I could have done to it was polish it, so I don't want to make that mistake again.  
I paid $200 for it, because I liked it and please don't tell my wife I had it in the house.
Help, Please


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2011)

clean it and see how it turns out, then make a decision


----------



## OldRider (Jan 30, 2011)

Rule #1 here is we love original patina, well, most of us do. Clean her up with warm soap and water, and polishing after the wash won't hurt it either.... just don't repaint! Welcome to the forum and enjoy that beautiful bike.


----------



## RockinR (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey thanks, ain't she beautiful!!!!  The guy has another one hanging up down there.  I think it is a Western Flyer so now I want to go back for it!!!!  This could be a real contagious hobby for someone like me.  I have already gone to ebay and bid on the missing tail light!!!!

Thanks again,  Mike


----------



## M.Martian (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah, sounds like you're screwed.

I started with a 1971 Schwinn Racer, sold that as it didn't quite fit my "old" scale.  Picked up a 47 Murray, then a 41 HP Snyder frame, built that up.  Grabbed a cheap 197x Free Spirit folding bike cause it was cool looking.  Now I've picked up a 1970 stingray frame and a 1972 Fair Lady for parts.

It NEVER ends.


----------



## popawheelie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, it's an addiction, but it's good for you and ya don't usually lose too much money......unless you find yourself spending $800 for just a bike rack.....then you know ya need help, or a second and third job. It's really a blast, and I've met some real down to earth people who ride vintage bikes.
Welcome to the group,

Michael


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome!  Clean the bike up and keep 'er original!  If you have more clean up, or detail ?'s post them on here and we will help!
Get her runnin' and go riding!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 31, 2011)

Clean & Ride it -- it's only original once -- nice bike


----------



## Vetteman61 (Feb 2, 2011)

When it comes to bicycles, I'm new, so my opinion doesn't count for much (in the realm of antique cars, i understand the value of originality).  I say, you can always restore it, but it's only original once and then you can't go back.  So try it out for a while, then see what you think.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice ride at a good price! As everyone has said, "its only original once". Welcome to the group. Dont worry Vetteman, with that thought, you will fit right in.


----------



## buffalobill (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, Clean only, Maybe wax, but keep her origional if you want her to appreciate in value.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 20, 2011)

RockinR said:


> I bought my first bike today and have researched it.  1962 Mark IV Jaguar.  It was hanging in the ceiling of a building and is in pretty good shape, but I don't know if I should clean, paint, restore it or what is best.  One of the first antiques I ever bought was brass and I polished it up then researched it.  The worst thing I could have done to it was polish it, so I don't want to make that mistake again.
> I paid $200 for it, because I liked it and please don't tell my wife I had it in the house.
> Help, PleaseView attachment 16853




IMO, this bike is past a simple clean up. If it were mine I would very carefully restore it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to OBAA. (Old Bicycle Addiction Anonymous.) Stand up and say: "I'm RockinR, and I'm an old bike addict!" Okay, now you are one of us. Now about that bike, this is just the start. My advice would be to clean it up, (the rims may need to be re-chromed?) Look for some better replacement parts; a better, but exact chainguard and of course, correct new whitewall tires. Take the whole thing apart and roto-rooter EVERYTHING. Clean, re-pack bearings, adjust and test ride. (All the while hiding your new girlfriend from your wife!) I would recommend trying to buy a girl's matching type of bike for the wife (?) Good luck, keep us informed.


----------

